# Poll on how you charge



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought it would be intersting to see how you charge your contracts.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

how should i vote i have some seasonal, some per push, and some hourly


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

cretebaby;582722 said:


> how should i vote i have some seasonal, some per push, and some hourly


You can place a vote in each one.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Seasonal Contract for Plowing

Salting Extra per time, generally a standard price for application on the lot, with some flexibilty depending on conditions.

Snow Relocate Extra.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Where's the ever popular "all inclusive"?


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

I bid 70% per push and 30% annual. I find it works FANTASTIC. If we have bad year, the seasonal accounts keep the bills paid and the heat on. If we get a great year like last year we make so much off the per push that the money lost on the annual don't mean anything. And when I say money lost, I mean money lost compared to if they were per push. My annual prices are set high enough that even last year, the second highest snowfall on record for us, I still made money on the annuals.

I consider my annual contracts my insurance policies and my per push contracts the real revenue generators.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

last year was about as bad as it gets here and i didnt lose money on my all inclusive seasonals even factoring in salt price and fuel price


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

TCLA;583149 said:


> Where's the ever popular "all inclusive"?


I wanted to keep it simple. I am very surprised that per push is at 75%. Was hoping to have 100 votes at least to get a better idea.
Thanks so far to everyone who voted


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would say 95% are per push but anything over 10 inches is hourly.:salute:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

love being a subwesport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;584072 said:


> love being a subwesport


What about a hoogie?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

grandview;584083 said:


> What about a hoogie?


....more like a Wanksta!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Most 85% are per storm with extra charge over 8" of snow in one storm.
15% per season


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Used to be per push. I find it easier now to go seasonal so now I'm 90% seasonal.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Ipushsnow;584030 said:


> I bid 70% per push and 30% annual. I find it works FANTASTIC. If we have bad year, the seasonal accounts keep the bills paid and the heat on. If we get a great year like last year we make so much off the per push that the money lost on the annual don't mean anything. And when I say money lost, I mean money lost compared to if they were per push. My annual prices are set high enough that even last year, the second highest snowfall on record for us, I still made money on the annuals.
> 
> I consider my annual contracts my insurance policies and my per push contracts the real revenue generators.


Pretty much sums up my operation and I agree with you 100%.



grandview;584083 said:


> What about a hoogie?


LOL. You always got a funny!


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have my price structure set just the opposite, about 75% annual, 25% per push. The per push customers pay all of my operating expenses per storm plus some. Living in south eastern CT our winters are hit or miss. This year, we've had 11 storms so far and its just Feb. Last 2 years, we had 11 storms total. It works out well for me in the lean seasons, and in a very active year like this one, I just work a lot harder for not much more money.


----------



## onemanshow (Sep 19, 2008)

All of my accounts except 2 are on a per push.People here think they should not have to pay unless they are serviced.I have all but given up the per season price since no one it seems wants it that way.It has really been to my advantage since we have been getting pounded with snow this year.


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

What about by the inch?


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

all of the above, it depends on the customer.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

I base it on a known lot that I plow every year. Knowing how long and how many pushes it takes to finish, I bid based on this in town. Out of town, mountain driveways, I base it on drive time to location , depth of snow. If it's been driven on anytime before or if the driveway has a pea gravel under layer it's $50.00 extra. Either way I have a $150.00 min. to break a driveway.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Paul, mabe we can work for beer wage! and keep the bottles for return money! lol payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

50% annual with a push cap and blizzard clause. This is my first year with the push cap, but everyone was okay with it and on board. Blizzard clause goes to hourly.

The other 50% is per push. They also have a blizzard clause, but it goes by depth. So far it has worked out okay. Im sure I still need to tune and tweak, but my lights are still on and there is some $ in the bank, lol.


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

Everything I have is per push....I sub a few properties that sub the salt and sidewalks because they are to far out. On all my properties this year I tried to talk them into seasonal thinking they would go for it after last season, and they all wanted to take there chances and go per push (salt, walks).... THANK YOU


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i was first tought bid and charge per push.. at worst.. keep everyone happy.. if you bid contract flat fee 500$ for the season and only plow 4 times.. you made mad money and the customer watched $ fly out the door.. incidently.. you bid a gig for 100$ for the whole season and you have to plow it 100 times... customer is MAD happy and your truck is hating you!!! 

i know now its not all that simple as when you get into the larger gigs.. but.. bare bottom thats always been a good method to go by... and it seems customers can relate to that analogy quite well


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

WHAT,,, you guys get paid !


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ipushsnow;584030 said:


> I bid 70% per push and 30% annual. I find it works FANTASTIC. If we have bad year, the seasonal accounts keep the bills paid and the heat on. If we get a great year like last year we make so much off the per push that the money lost on the annual don't mean anything. And when I say money lost, I mean money lost compared to if they were per push. My annual prices are set high enough that even last year, the second highest snowfall on record for us, I still made money on the annuals.
> 
> I consider my annual contracts my insurance policies and my per push contracts the real revenue generators.


About the way I do it, all my resi's are contract, all the lots are by the hour.


----------



## jefferson (Sep 12, 2008)

TLB;757674 said:


> WHAT,,, you guys get paid !


Nooooooooooo only work for beer money


----------

